# Profibus und Vipa Speed7



## repök (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab da folgendes Problem: 
Eine Vipa Speed7 mit Wago Profibuskoppler (7x 750-343), die Anlage und PB läuft eingentlich Problemlos. Wenn jetzt die CPU mal neu hochfährt (Spannungsausfall etc.) sind die PB-Teilnehmer alle richtig angemeldet und parametriert (die grünen LED`S sind an), aber die Speed7 meldet SF. Im HW-konfigurator sind dann eine oder mehrere Stationen nicht vorhanden, oder können nicht angesprochen werde. Werden die Stationen kurz Spannungslos gemacht, läuft der PB wieder normal hoch. 
Kennt jemand dieses Problem?


----------



## klaly (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Repök, 

so ein Verhalten kenne ich erstmal nicht. 
Bitte den Diagnosepuffer herschicken und auch
einen Screenshot der HW-Diagnose dazulegen. 

email : support@vipa.de

Dann am Besten mal kurz bei mir anrufen: 09132 / 744 - 112


mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## BS37 (20 Dezember 2006)

*Profibus*

Guten Abend!

Also VIPA und Profibus.. das ist kein Geheimnis dass es da Probleme mit Sachen gibt die bei Siemens CPU funktionieren. Nicht umsonst wurde bei einem grossen Automobilhersteller eine mit VIPA-CPU konzipierte Anlage nachträglich auf Siemens umgerüstet weil es ständig Probleme gab. Die wolln jetzt von den Steuerungen erstmal nichts mehr wissen.

Aber ne billige Alternative wenn man kein Profibus und keine FM/CP braucht.

Bernd


----------



## nikolic (31 Dezember 2006)

*Vipa contra Simatic Step 7*

Meiner Einschätzung nach für die VIPA spricht einiges dafür:
-wesentlich kostengünstiger
-mit der gleichen Software zu programieren
-und meines erachtens nach ist der Support wesentlich näher(am Kunden)
Wie würde die Simatic an einer Mitsubishi Software funktionieren (fremdsoftware) 
LOL. Man würde sie gar nicht zum laufen kriegen.
Vipa und Simatic führen im Moment noch einen Kampf im deutschen SPS Markt
wie ungefähr AMD und INTEL als Weltweite Prozessorhersteller im Computermarkt. Der Abstand wird immer kleiner und kleiner.
MfG
NickROFLMAO


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

nikolic schrieb:


> -mit der gleichen Software zu programieren
> Wie würde die Simatic an einer Mitsubishi Software funktionieren (fremdsoftware)
> LOL. Man würde sie gar nicht zum laufen kriegen.


Jetzt muss ich aber mal LOLen.
Warum läst sich VIPA mit der S7-Software programmieren?
Doch nur, weil VIPA ein Stück vom Siemens - Kuchen abbekommen will!
Man hat doch die VIPA nicht S7 - kompatibel gemacht, um es dem Kunden zu ERLEICHTERN 
sondern vielmehr, damit man die Dinger überhaupt verkaufen kann!
Auch wenn VIPA etwas günstiger ist (naja, kommt auf die Stcükzahlen an), 
so würde kaum jemand VIPA einsetzen, wenn die NICHT S7-Kompatibel wären.
Du verwechselst hier Ursache und Wirkung.



nikolic schrieb:


> Vipa und Simatic führen im Moment noch einen Kampf im deutschen SPS Markt
> wie ungefähr AMD und INTEL als Weltweite Prozessorhersteller im Computermarkt. Der Abstand wird immer kleiner und kleiner.
> MfG
> Nick


Also, anscheinend haben wir hier wieder einen Geschäftsführer der Firma VIPA als neuen User eingefangen.
 
Wovon träumst du Nachts ?
*kopfschüttel* :s16:


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2006)

BS37 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Also VIPA und Profibus.. das ist kein Geheimnis dass es da Probleme mit Sachen gibt die bei Siemens CPU funktionieren. Nicht umsonst wurde bei einem grossen Automobilhersteller eine mit VIPA-CPU konzipierte Anlage nachträglich auf Siemens umgerüstet weil es ständig Probleme gab. Die wolln jetzt von den Steuerungen erstmal nichts mehr wissen.
> 
> ...



Von welchem gossen Automobilhersteller redest Du denn?


----------



## nikolic (31 Dezember 2006)

Zitat von Unregistrieter_gast >
Also, anscheinend haben wir hier wieder einen Geschäftsführer 
der Firma VIPA als neuen User eingefangen.<


 LOL, Also da würde ich nicht nein sagen, aber leider liegst du in dem
Punkt TOTAL daneben. Ich will mich da nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken.
Ich vertrete nur die Meinung das die "kleineren"ganz stark aufholen 
gegenüber SIMATIC. Und VIPA könnte sich genauso entweder eine 
andere Programmieroberfläche aussuchen oder eine eigene entwerfen.
 Dann würde vielleicht alles was vorgesehen ist funktionieren,
was nicht vorgesehen ist würde man auch nicht mehr zum laufen kriegen.
(Betreff z.B. Profibus "entweder" ist das AG vorgesehen für Profibus dann 
würde es anstandslos funktionieren, oder man könnte es TOTAL vergesen
und sich ne andere Anlage suchen.)
Weil ich kann mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden das Siemens solch
hohe Preise für seine Software verlangt, für die Hardware genauso.

Nimm dir nur vor Augen "INTEL vs AMD" .
Und von der SPS-Messe in Nürnberg habe ich gesehen das immer mehr 
SoftSPSen zum Einsatz kommen werden mit ´nem Mikro IndustriePC
(Celeron1500MHz) mit passenden Schnittstellen. 
Also die Hardware wird früher oder später vereinheitlicht, aber die Software
wird sich warscheinlich jeder "zusammenschustern" und bei der Fehlersuche
werden wir mit jeder Software zu kämpfen haben, weils bei der eine so ist 
und bei der anderen ganz anders usw. 
:sw12a werden uns die Themen im Forum nie ausgehen LOL
MfG
Nick:s3:
Und nix für Ungut


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Von welchem gossen Automobilhersteller redest Du denn?


Wahrscheinlich denselben, wo KOP vorgeschrieben ist...




nikolic schrieb:


> Weil ich kann mich nicht mit dem Gedanken anfreunden das Siemens solch
> hohe Preise für seine Software verlangt, für die Hardware genauso.


Die Hardware ists IMHO Wert.
Die Software leider (zu diesem Preis) nicht.


----------



## nikolic (31 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Die Hardware ists *IMHO* Wert.
> Die Software leider (zu diesem Preis) nicht.



_*IMHO = ??????????

*_ist mir leider nicht geläufig.
MfG
Nick


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

nikolic schrieb:


> _*IMHO = ??????????
> 
> *_ist mir leider nicht geläufig.
> MfG
> Nick




IMHO

Als ich noch Jung war, gabs kein Internet sondern das FIDO und BBS.

Und da gabs ein IMHO und kein LOL sondern das ROTFL.

Und das immer wieder schöne RTFM.


----------



## MSB (31 Dezember 2006)

Ich denke auch, das sich Firmen wie VIPA u.ä. in erster Linie ein Ausreichend großes Stück,
vom Siemens Kuchen holen wollen, die Tatsache das die Dinger mehr oder weniger Siemens-Kompatibel sind,
resultiert wohl eher aus der Tatsache wie der Markt sich im Moment darstellt.

Step 7 ist zwar (meiner Meinung nach) nicht die beste Programmierumgebung,
aber zweifellos die am weitesten verbreitete, mit den meisten Leuten die sich
mehr oder weniger gut damit auskennen.


Und aus der Historie, da VIPA ja eigentlich noch nie was anderes gemacht hat, als Siemens-Kompatible Sachen anzubieten,
auch zu S5-Zeiten schon nicht.


Ach ja, IMHO: "in my humble opinion' = Meiner Meinung nach

Und das noch, korrekt ist noch, das man eine Simatic-Kiste tatsächlich nicht mit der Mitsubishi-Software programmieren kann,
schon alleine deshalb weil Siemens dafür ca. 70% des Befehlsumfangs einer Mitsubishi-Steuerung schlicht fehlen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nikolic (31 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> IMHO
> 
> Als ich noch Jung war, gabs kein Internet sondern das FIDO und BBS.
> 
> ...



Leider weiss ich immer noch nicht was IMHO sein soll,
aber was solls ich weiss auch nicht was FIDO, BBS, ROTFL oder RTFM
sein soll.
Und um ans Alter zurückzukommen "Mitte 40"  ist doch "kein Alter"
MfG 
Nick 
P.S. Das Leben fängt erst mit "67" an LOL
wenn es bis dahin nicht auf "100" erhöht wird.ROFLMAO


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (31 Dezember 2006)

nikolic schrieb:


> Leider weiss ich immer noch nicht was IMHO sein soll,


*MEIN GOTT, DA WAR DOCH EIN LINK !!
DAS IMHO ANKLICKEN !!!!!*


----------



## zotos (31 Dezember 2006)

nikolic schrieb:


> Leider weiss ich immer noch nicht was IMHO sein soll,
> aber was solls ich weiss auch nicht was FIDO, BBS, ROTFL oder RTFM
> sein soll.
> Und um ans Alter zurückzukommen "Mitte 40"  ist doch "kein Alter"
> ...



Aber was ein Link ist weist Du?
IMHO „In My Humble Opinion“
„In My Honest Opinion“ „Meiner unmaßgeblichen/bescheidenen Meinung nach“,
„Meiner aufrichtigen Überzeugung nach“


----------



## nikolic (31 Dezember 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> Und das noch, korrekt ist noch, das man eine Simatic-Kiste tatsächlich nicht mit der Mitsubishi-Software programmieren kann,schon alleine deshalb weil
> Siemens dafür ca. 70% des Befehlsumfangs einer Mitsubishi-Steuerung
> schlicht fehlen.



Aber ich glaube das man auch die übereinstimmenden Sachen nicht  Programmieren kann obwohl  das laut IEC 61131-3 was sich beide AG
Hersteller hochschreiben lassen. Sie sollten Kompatible Hardware und Kompatible Software Entwickeln und Verkaufen. Und die 
Benutzer(Kunden oder Service) sollten die sich für die bessere Software und
für die bessere Hardware.

Dann gebe es SIMATIC Anlage programmiert mit XXX-Software und 
umgekehrt ´ne XXX-Anlage die mit Simatic-Software programmiert wird.
Dann kann sich auch der hohe Preis eventuell rechtfertigen,
aber wenn ich durch ´ne teure SIMATIC Anlage auch noch gezwungen werde auch noch die für meinen Geschmack überteuerte Software zu kaufen
finde ich es ......
MfG
NickROFLMAO


----------



## repök (2 Januar 2007)

*Geht ein wenig am thema vorbei.....*

Wenn ich das so lese, kann ich mich auf die VIPA also nicht zu 100% verlassen (Stand-Alone Betrieb). Dann werde ich halt Siemens einsetzen. 
Die Vipa-Hotline meint, das dieses verhalten völlig neu sei. Hat denn vorher noch keiner da angerufen? Weil dieses Thema ist ja wohl schon öfter hier aufgelaufen. Bis dahin...........


----------



## Ralle (2 Januar 2007)

Also ich hatte schon einige Speed7 im Einsatz, zusammen mit Siemens-Modulen, Turck-Modulen, Berger-Lahr-Servo-Achsen, Festo-Ventilinseln und bisher noch nie Probleme damit gehabt (was ja nicht heißt, daß es nicht welche geben kann). Wie ist denn die Hardware konfiguriert? "Anlauf bei Soll<> Istausbau", Überwachungszeiten etc., hilft vieleicht, hier etwas zu probieren.


----------



## klaly (2 Januar 2007)

Hallo Repök, 

wie bereits ganz oben bereits "gesagt", 
so ein Verhalten kenne ich erstmal nicht. 
Bitte den Diagnosepuffer herschicken und auch
einen Screenshot der HW-Diagnose dazulegen. 

email : support@vipa.de

Ich bin hier im VIPA support und würde mir Ihr Problem gerne mal näher ansehen. Bitte kurz mal durchrufen, nummer siehe nächste Zeile.

Dann am Besten mal kurz bei mir anrufen: 09132 / 744 - 112


mfG. vipaner_112


----------



## repök (2 Januar 2007)

*Betreff HW-Konfig*

Also Anlaufen tut sie ja, mit Systemfehler, die Slave's melden alles OK (Grüne LED's bei Wago 750-343) und im HW-Konfigurator sind dann einige Baugruppen (nicht immer dieselben)  als falsch parametiert, oder nicht vorhanden etc. dargestellt. Diagnose bringt dann auch immer unterschiedliche Meldungen. Schaltet man dann die Slaves aus und wieder ein gehts normal weiter. Überwachungszeiten Fertigmeldung usw alles probiert. Wie gesagt Sporadischer Fehler und keine Ahnung warum. Hab dan ne 315 2DP eingebaut seitdem ist ruhe. 
@Vipaner: Hab ich alles gemacht. Vielleicht nicht bei dir, aber sollte bei euch bekannt sein.


----------



## micha732 (2 Januar 2007)

*Welcher Automobilhersteller war es?*



BS37 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Also VIPA und Profibus.. das ist kein Geheimnis dass es da Probleme mit Sachen gibt die bei Siemens CPU funktionieren. Nicht umsonst wurde bei einem grossen Automobilhersteller eine mit VIPA-CPU konzipierte Anlage nachträglich auf Siemens umgerüstet weil es ständig Probleme gab. Die wolln jetzt von den Steuerungen erstmal nichts mehr wissen.
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Bernd,

mich würde nun schon interessieren welcher Automobilhersteller es war?

Gruß
micha732


----------



## kolbendosierer (2 Januar 2007)

Moin,

wir haben bei uns seit zwei Jahren auch ne Vipa 317 im Einsatz. Als wir damals die Kiste in Betrieb genommen haben, wurden die Ausgänge nicht durchgeschaltet. :???: 
Das war natürlich richtig sch.... Aber man muß sagen, das die neugelieferte CPU einwandfrei funktionierte und der Support uns wirklich super geholfen hat.

Zum Thema Siemens oder Vipa. Das muß jeder für sich Entscheiden (Anwendungsbereich usw...) . Es gibt viele Firmen die Sagen einmal Siemens immer Siemens. Es ist natürlich auch ne Kostenfrage.


Robert


----------



## 0815prog (2 Januar 2007)

*VIPA find ich gut weil ...*

Ich habe bereits mehrere Speed7 CPUs eingesetzt. Und zwar immer dann wenn die Siemens CPUs (z.B. 315-2DP) zu langsam waren oder der Speicher nicht mehr ausreichte. Eine schnellere Siemens CPU (früher 318, jetzt 319) wäre preislich total aus dem Rahmen gefallen.
Ich hatte zwar anfangs teilweise auch Probleme und musste zusammen mit der VIPA-Hotline einige Änderung am Programm und der Hardwarekonfig vornehmen (vor ca. 2 Jahren). Mittlerweile hat sich aber einiges getan und die Speed7 ist immer unkomplizierter einzusetzen. Bei den letzten beiden war es wirklich Plug&Play (vor 2 Wochen).

*Die VIPA-CPUs zwingen Siemens auf jeden Fall dazu an der Speichergröße und der Performance ihrer S7-CPUs zu arbeiten. Deswegen finde ich VIPA wirklich gut.*

_____________________________________________________________


----------



## BS37 (3 Januar 2007)

*Automobil*

bei welchem Automobilhersteller das wird sicher der Vipianer gerne sagen. Abgestritten hat er es ja nicht.

Bernd


----------



## zotos (3 Januar 2007)

BS37 schrieb:


> bei welchem Automobilhersteller das wird sicher der Vipianer gerne sagen. Abgestritten hat er es ja nicht.
> 
> Bernd



Warum solte das der Vipianer machen? 
Und warum solte er das gerne tun?

Für die negativ Werbung... sind andere zuständig. 



BS37 schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Also VIPA und Profibus.. das ist kein Geheimnis dass es da Probleme mit Sachen gibt die bei Siemens CPU funktionieren. Nicht umsonst wurde bei einem grossen Automobilhersteller eine mit VIPA-CPU konzipierte Anlage nachträglich auf Siemens umgerüstet weil es ständig Probleme gab. Die wolln jetzt von den Steuerungen erstmal nichts mehr wissen.
> 
> ...



Also bitte beantworte die Fragen: 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=64743&postcount=6
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=64925&postcount=20


----------



## repök (3 Januar 2007)

*Läuft zum ersten mal Störungsfrei...*

Die Anlage läuft seit gestern zum erstenmal Störungfei. Trotz versuche mit Stromausfall usw. Soviel zu VIPA...........


----------



## mst (3 Januar 2007)

Interessant wäre nur noch was die Störung verursacht hat...

mfg mst


----------



## repök (3 Januar 2007)

*Das wüsste ich auh gerne.....*

Keine Ahnung.....
Maybe Firmware-Update? Hatte aber auch keine lust mich damit noch weiter zu beschäftigen. zumal der Kunde auch schon etwas komisch reagierte. Tut mir leid für Vipa, ist ja sehr schnell und günstig (wollte nicht billig sagen) aber diese Sache hat mich jetzt erstmal mistrauisch gemacht. 
Werde es vielleicht noch mal probieren wenn Vipa was dazu gesagt hat. Aber die hüllen sich da auch in vornehmes Schweigen. Was soll ich da zu noch sagen?
Mfg
Thomas


----------



## Ralle (3 Januar 2007)

Sowas kenn ich gar nicht von den VIPA-Leuten, da müssen denen vielleicht vor lauter Suchen die Köpfe damfen? 

PS: Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem mit einer 318, da lag es an einer nicht ganz konformen Telegrammlänge bei einer Festo-Ventilinsel. Allerdings leuchtete nur die rote SF-LED an der CPU, alles andere ging. Es kann also auch bei Siemens-CPU's mal was nicht gehen. Wer nun genau, was nicht eingehalten hat, war gar nicht richtig rauszukriegen. Ich jedenfalls kenn die Specs nicht.

Wenn noch was bei rüberkommt an Infos, laß es uns doch bitte lesen.


----------



## BS37 (7 Januar 2007)

*Profibus*

Hi,

tut das was zur Sache welcher Hersteller es war? Es gab probleme mit MOBY und es wurde nicht geschafft dies zu beheben. Jetzt sind da Siemens-CPU drin. Und es funktioniert.

Bernd


----------

